# FR: savoir, pouvoir, oser, cesser - "ne" without "pas" in the negative



## Welshie

I've noticed several times when watching French programmes that sometimes a sentence such as this is said:

"On ne peut le controler"...We can't control him/it.

Surely it should be "On ne peut *pas* le controler".

At first I just thought it was slang, in the same way the "ne" is often dropped in negatives...but I did see it some quite "high brow" programmes and only ever with the verb pouvoir. Is there some kind of rule to this or what? I'm a bit confused.

*Moderator note:* Multiple threads merged to create this one. See also FR: "ne" without "pas" - "ne" explétif et "ne" littéraire.


----------



## Cath.S.

Hi Welshie,
the usage you're referring to is quite the opposite of slang.
Dropping _pas_  is considered very elegant.

On the other hand, dropping the _ne_ is very colloquial.

On ne peut pas le contrôler  = standard
On ne peut le contrôler = formal / literary
On peut pas le contrôler = sloppy


----------



## Welshie

Hmmmm, that's strange :S

Are there any particular rules though? Can you only do it with pouvoir or other verbs such as vouloir also? And can you only do it when the verb is followed by an infinitive?

Thanks


----------



## la grive solitaire

Hi Welshie,

You're right, there _is_ a reason.   Here's one explanation:

Verbs that don't need pas 

cesser	Il ne cesse de parler.	He never stops talking.
oser	Je n'ose le dire.	I don't dare say it.
pouvoir	Elle ne peut sortir.	She can't leave.
****
Savoir is a special case. It doesn't need pas when it
- means "to be uncertain"**	Je ne sais si je dois le faire.	I don't know if I should do it.
- is in the conditional	Je ne saurais t'aider.	I wouldn't know how to help you.
**
However, savoir does need pas when it means to know a fact or how to do something
Je ne sais pas la réponse.	I don't know the answer.
Il ne sait pas nager.	He doesn't know how to swim.

(Online at: french.about*.*)


----------



## Cath.S.

La Grive, in normal, everyday French, _cesser oser pouvoir savoir_ etc take both _ne_ and_ pas _in the negative.

Il n'a pas cessé de pleuvoir.
Je n'ose pas sortir la nuit.
Il ne peut pas ouvrir la porte.
Je ne sais pas si je vais y aller.

Dropping_ pas _after those verbs is not standard French, not in the 21rst century. Some people might even corect you if you're not a native, and think you're pretentious if you are one. But if you want to use it as a stylistic device, you can.

What I explained about dropping _ne _in my previous post applies to all French verbs.
Il ne nage pas la brasse(standard)
Il nage pas la brasse (colloquial)
But no one says il ne nage la brasse, and I should have said so.


----------



## charlie2

Hi,

(1) Je ne peux faire confiance au vendeur. (from the thread "I have no confidence")
(2) Je n'ai pu m'empêcher d'y penser. (from the thread "can't help doing")
(3) Pour votre confort et votre sécurité en vol, nous ne pouvons accepter de bagages volumineux. (from the label of one airline for hand-carry luggage)

What is the common feature, if any, shared by these sentences for the _pas_ to be dropped? Or is it a question of usage?

Quand est-ce que l'on ne met pas le pas? 


Thank you.


----------



## LV4-26

I'd never thought about it but now that I see your examples, they all use the verb "pouvoir", don't they ?

But I'd bet it can't be as simple as that 

EDIT : I haven't been able to pinpoint a specific rule, but I think it also works with "savoir"
_Je ne sais lequel choisir
Je ne saurais vous dire à quel point vous m'avez manqué
_


----------



## morgoth2604

There are some verbs that don't require pas (though you can add it).

These verbs are cesser, oser and pouvoir.


It can be used with savoir, but only when it means "I'm not sure", it can also be used with verbs in si clauses.


P.S - this is from about.com there's a special article about it, but since I couldn't post it here (the link that is), I summarized it .


----------



## LV4-26

Thanks morgoth, I think we've got the complete answer there.

And here's for your link
Literary and Formal Negative Structures in French


----------



## morgoth2604

Hmm, j'ai une question aussi, quand on parle, on ne dit pas vraiment "ne", n'est-ce pas? Alors, qu'est-ce qui se passe quand on veut dire "Je n'ose faire ca" (par example). On dit le "n"?


----------



## Welshie

Selon mes connaissances, on ne dit rarement "je ne peux..".."je n'ose"...

c'est plutot formel ou literaire, toutefois c'est pas du tout formel d'omettre le "ne".

Alors, on ne serait jamais en mesure d'omettre le "pas" et le "ne" en même temps


----------



## LV4-26

morgoth2604 said:
			
		

> Alors, qu'est-ce qui se passe quand on veut dire "Je n'ose faire ca" (par example). On dit le "n"?


Oui, absolument.


> on ne dit pas vraiment "ne", n'est-ce pas?


C'est vrai, mais le son qui peut éventuellement disparaître, c'est le "e", jamais le "n".


----------



## charlie2

Cath.S. said:


> La Grive, in normal, everyday French, _cesser oser pouvoir savoir_ etc take both _ne_ and_ pas _in the negative.
> […]
> Dropping_ pas _after those verbs is not standard French, not in  the 21rst century. Some people might even corect you if you're not a native, and think you're pretentious if you are one. But if you want to use it as a stylistic device, you can.


Selon ce post, on ne peut pas enlever le pas en parlant pour pouvoir, oser, cesser et savoir afin d'éviter d'être prétentieux, n'est-ce pas?


----------



## xav

- à l'oral, c'est à peu près exact ; on dira tout de même "je ne cesse de lui répéter" et, au conditionnel, "je ne saurais dire...", "vous ne sauriez croire..."

- à l'écrit, en revanche, je ne mets jamais le "pas" après ces verbes : cela alourdirait la phrase.

Il est vrai que cette façon de marquer le négatif avec deux mots est un peu difficile à manier. Au départ, le "ne" (ou n') seul portait la négation. 
C'est ainsi que "jamais" employé seul dans une phrase en style relevé a un sens positif :
"a-t-on jamais vu cela ?" = "a-t-on déjà vu cela ?"
De même pour "rien" :
"a-t-on jamais rien vu de pareil ?" = "a-t-on déjà vu quelque chose de pareil?"

Mais comme ce "ne" n'était pas toujours bien entendu, on l'a renforcé avec des objets de petite taille : "point", "goutte", "mie", "trace"... 
"Je n'y crois point"
"On n'y voit goutte"
"Il n'y en a mie" (vieilli, ne s'emploie plus)...

De tous, c'est le plus neutre, celui dont on oublie le plus facilement le sens, "pas", qui l'a emporté sur ces concurrents.

Seulement, en langage parlé, on omet de plus en plus le "ne" - déjà, La Fontaine écrivait
"Fit-il pas mieux que de se plaindre ?" (Le renard et les raisins)
avec un sens négatif.

En particulier, "Jamais" ou "Rien" tout seul a bien, lui, un sens négatif !


----------



## ChiMike

Wartburg & Zumthor, _Précis de syntaxe du français contemporain, _para. 50(d)(2ième éd., Berne, 1958), remarquent que "ne" s'emploie seul dans la langue littéraire et soignée:

(d) après _savoir, pouvoir, oser, cesser_, quand ils n'ont pas de complément ou qu'ils ont pour complément un infinitif: l'absence de _pas_ donne à ces phrases quelque chose de vague et de dubitatif, ou bien elle fait percevoir une certaine émotion désagréable chez celui qui parle. Ainsi _il ne cesse de se plaindre_ exprime le sentiment de l'ennui que l'on éprouve, un reproche à l'adresse de celui dont on parle; _malgré sa fatigue elle n'a pas cessé de travailler_ constate un fait.
_Quelle heure pouvait-il être, je ne savais _[= English: I was unaware]_; - _mais_ il ne sait pas jouer aux échecs; 
-Viendrez-vous chez ma mère? - Vraiment, je n'oserais. Je la connais si peu; 
- On ne peut plaindre un homme qui s'est toujours montré aussi dur envers les autres_.

Thus, even in this literary and formal usage, "ne" without an auxiliary of negation (_pas, point, mie, goutte_) is only used with these verbs when they are not followed by an object or when they are only followed by an infinitive (which may, of course, have an object of its own). If the speaker (writer) is expressing a pure fact, the auxiliary (pas) is added.

They note eleven other instances where literary French allows the auxiliary of negation to be omitted, leaving aside proverbs and expressions where the omission of the auxiliary of negation is merely a remnant of the archaic (Old French) usage (which did not require the auxiliary).
Prov.: _Il n'y a pire eau que l'eau qui dort._ Expressions: _n'importe, qu'à cela ne tienne, n'empêche que, à Dieu ne plaise, n'avoir que faire de_.


----------



## Tim~!

Les quatre verbes sont _cesser, oser, pouvoir,_ et _savoir_.

Cependant on y met très souvent _pas_, surtout dans la langue parlée, où le _ne_ est souvent supprimé.  Dans ce cas, il faut mettre le pas, parce que sans _ne_ et _pas_ il n'y a pas moyen de montrer que la phrase est négative.

Alors ne vous en inquiétez pas, parce que vous rémarquerez le plus souvent que _pas_ en fait suit ces verbes.


----------



## itka

> Cependant on y met très souvent _pas_, surtout dans la langue parlée, où le _ne_ est souvent supprimé.  Dans ce cas, il faut mettre le pas, parce que sans _ne_ et _pas_ il n'y a pas moyen de montrer que la phrase est négative.


Tu as bien raison, Tim !
Si on enlève le "pas" et qu'on ne met pas le "ne", il ne reste plus grand chose qui marque une négation ! 
Le tout est donc de savoir dans quel registre on parle : neutre, familier, soutenu, très formel, etc.


----------



## kronoxt

Ils disent bien *n'a pas besoin* de "pas"...

Mais ces verbes peuvent en avoir.

Ce n'est pas une faute si vous le mettez et ce ne l'est pas non plus si vous l'omettez.


----------



## stumerr

Il me paraît que cette curiosité n'est pas reservée à l'usage formel, littéraire, ou élégant.  Je ai  vu la phrase ci-dessous comme sous-titre dans le film américain  Crazy Heart où le propriétaire d'une salle de bowling  qui est un peu un plouc dit au ancien chanteur de la musique country  qu'il doit payer pour ses boissons/verres dans le bowling.

"mais j'ai bien peur que vous ne puissiez avoir un compte au bar."

Ou peut-être ce n'est qu'une coquille/omission?

Je crois que les sous-titres sont québécois ("allée des quilles" au lieu de "bowling").  Si ce n'est pas une simple omission, je me demande si la raison de l'utiliser ici est en bleu ci-dessous,



ChiMike said:


> l'absence de _pas_ donne à ces phrases quelque chose de vague et de dubitatif, ou bien elle fait percevoir une certaine émotion désagréable chez celui qui parle.



Merci en avance.


----------



## kronoxt

stumerr said:


> Il me paraît que cette curiosité n'est pas reservé à l'usage formelle, littéraire, ou élégante.



En effet, nous l'utilisons dans le langage courant aussi.



> l'absence de _pas_ donne à ces phrases quelque chose de vague et de dubitatif, ou bien elle fait percevoir une certaine émotion désagréable chez celui qui parle.


Hum... Pour moi... Ceci n'est pas vrai... mais enfin! (note l'année de ce précis de syntaxe)

[…]


----------



## agantuk

Bien que, à l'évidence, plus répandue dans le langage littéraire, l'omission de "pas" après certains verbes peut très bien se manifester aussi dans le langage courant. "Elle ne cesse de se plaigner", par exemple, où j'ai du mal à imaginer que l'on pourrait y insérer un "pas", fût-ce dans la bouche d'un illettré. Il y a, je crois, un rapport plus curieux et assez compliqué entre le langage dit littéraire ou formel et le langage dit courant.


----------



## falafalie

Hi,

I am struggling to work out the use of "ne" in the following sentence:

"Les problèmes ne pouvaient en effet être réservés par la société du fait de son incompétence."

Does it say that the problems CANNOT be blamed on the company?
Or does it say the CAN ONLY be blamed on the company?

Thanks!


----------



## snarkhunter

Hello,

Here, we have a genuine _negative_ sentence (where "pas" was omitted):

"ne pouvaient être réservés" = coud not be blamed, etc...

This sentence could also have been put "... ne pouvaient *pas* être réservés, _etc._".


----------



## All in One

Hello,

In formal contexts, the _pas _in _ne pas pouvoir_ can be omitted.
As a result, _les problèmes *ne *pouvaient *pas *être = les problèmes *ne*_ _pouvaient être_... ('could not')


----------

